# Phrag klotzscheanum



## Gideon (Jul 31, 2006)

This is another species I am hunting for...

*Phrag klotzscheanum*


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for showing this one


----------



## Kyle (Jul 31, 2006)

That clone has great color. Is it more red or purple?

Kyle


----------



## gore42 (Jul 31, 2006)

DAMN thats cool! Thats a species that I don't have and would love to find a nice one in the US, especially now that Ive seen your photos  Are they your plants?

- Matthew Gore


----------



## Heather (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, great color!!! 
So, if you are still hunting - who's did you steal? oke:


----------



## silence882 (Jul 31, 2006)

Whoa the purple on that third pic is nuts. Where did these clones come from?

--Stephen


----------



## Marco (Jul 31, 2006)

I love the color on this one as well. It's a great purple.

Get your camera back asap. We need more pictures oke:

Pictures are great


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 31, 2006)

That's incredible! I never knew they could look like that. Matt, get some seedlings!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 31, 2006)

This is such a beautiful Phrag. I have seen this plant in color illustrations in Curtis Botanical book and I always wanted one. The artist captured the purple color on the petals and the dorsal sepals. This is the first time that I have seen it in picture and it is absolutely beautiful. I will have to contact my friend in Edmonton to see if he is willing to sell me his plant. He told me the plant is a real fussy grower.

Paphman910


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 31, 2006)

WOW! Gideon, they are spectacular!

thanks


----------



## gore42 (Aug 1, 2006)

I've been searching through all of the photos I can find of this species, and so far I haven't found anything even remotely similar to the color in the pouch of the first two photos. Any chance that's a hybrid, or just odd lighting?

The third photo still has excellent color, but is more like what I'd expect. I'm going to keep my eye out for flasks or seedlings of these...

As Ever,
Matthew Gore


----------



## lienluu (Aug 1, 2006)

gore42 said:


> I've been searching through all of the photos I can find of this species, and so far I haven't found anything even remotely similar to the color in the pouch of the first two photos. Any chance that's a hybrid, or just odd lighting?
> 
> The third photo still has excellent color, but is more like what I'd expect. I'm going to keep my eye out for flasks or seedlings of these...
> 
> ...




I've never seen a P. klotzscheanums so dark before. here is a photo of mine, which is typical colour for the species.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 1, 2006)

The first two pics were taken under 'natural' lighting, inside the owner's greenhouse, the third was of the same plant at the plant table of our last society meeting, this was under flourescent lights and using fill in flash.


----------



## bench72 (Aug 1, 2006)

Absolutely STUNNING!

I wonder how well those colours would be imparted onto progenies....


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 1, 2006)

Gideon said:


> This is another species I am hunting for...


Let us know when you find some.


----------



## gore42 (Aug 1, 2006)

lienluu, thanks for the photo... you have a beauty too 

Gideon, now that I know that they're the same plant (I suppose I should have guessed that to begin with) I feel better about the colors. Now they just seem like exceptional colors for the species, but definitely the species  

- Matt Gore


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are very nice dark ones!

Here is a picture from one of our seedlings; I think it represents the more typical color of Phrag. klotzscheanum:






Robert


----------

